# Glasgow Wireless College 1960



## sparksghgs (Jan 18, 2013)

To any former students/ R/o's from period 59/60/61 still around ?

Sparksghgs


----------



## gcon60 (Apr 6, 2009)

I was there 1959-61 and then joined Blu Flu for 6 years.


----------



## John G MacLeod (Dec 14, 2014)

I was there 55/56. Wow what a long time ago!


----------



## gwzm (Nov 7, 2005)

Anyone remember the names of the principal and his son? The son was one of my lecturers at our local technical college where I was studying for HNC Electrical Engineering after I came ashore in '66. The college had closed by that time and apparently the son, who was a next door neighbour of one of my pals, had an Oceanspan and other sundry kit installed at home.
Happy days,
gwzm


----------



## sandy steel (Jun 3, 2008)

gwzm said:


> Anyone remember the names of the principal and his son? The son was one of my lecturers at our local technical college where I was studying for HNC Electrical Engineering after I came ashore in '66. The college had closed by that time and apparently the son, who was a next door neighbour of one of my pals, had an Oceanspan and other sundry kit installed at home.
> Happy days,
> gwzm


The surname was Macintosh, the father died shortly after I started GWC in August 1957. Mr Bone was one of the lecturers and I think the office lady was called Alice.


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

Hi Guys,
It was a newspaper ad for Glasgow Wireless College that got me into the business. However when I made enquiries at school. I was directed to the Watt Memorial, I lived in Johnstone and the Renfrewshire Education Committee owned it, so I got a grant, £80 a year!
Why I am intruding is to ask if anyone of you remember a fellow who took his first part of his 2nd class at GWC then finished off at the Watt Memorial. This was 1957-58. He was a bit older than the run of mill guys and had been at sea as a Steward.
When I was with the Union Co of NZ in 1960, I met an Indian RO off a Greek Liberty Boat in 
Newcastle NSW. He had his ticket at GWC in mid-late 50s. He introduced me to ouzo. It went well on top of a couple of whiskies!
Cheers Bob


----------



## gwzm (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks Sandy. I was at the Watt College September '61 until March '63 for 1st and 2nd class PMG followed by BOT Radar Maintenance ticket before joining Brocklebank. During that time Macintosh minor was driving what must have been his late father's car - a ginormous Jaguar Mk 10.

Originally Posted by gwzm View Post
Anyone remember the names of the principal and his son? The son was one of my lecturers at our local technical college where I was studying for HNC Electrical Engineering after I came ashore in '66. The college had closed by that time and apparently the son, who was a next door neighbour of one of my pals, had an Oceanspan and other sundry kit installed at home.
Happy days,
gwzm
The surname was Macintosh, the father died shortly after I started GWC in August 1957. Mr Bone was one of the lecturers and I think the office lady was called Alice.


----------



## John G MacLeod (Dec 14, 2014)

I seem to remember the Morse instructor was an elderly gent from down South called Mr. May. Now that I`m much older than he was then, I might have that wrong.


----------



## Bill Miller (Feb 4, 2006)

*Glasgow wirelss college*

I attended GWC 57/58. I was a bellboy/ steward on the P&O Arcadia,Stratheden. I had a bursary from Stirlandshire education board, I did not pass my first exam and was getting ready to retry. in a couple of months. The national service wanted me to join the army, I had registered in the wrong place. I went back to the P&O sailed on Strathhaird for awhile. My memories of GWC are faint but Sandy Steel found my name on another web site and we have been in contact. The lad I got to know was Alistair Black he was from Paisley. He joined the US Airforce. One of the instructors I remember was Boy Scout leader and he was making tag out bone. My time was not all wasted at GWC, when I moved to Canada in 59 I joined IBM and was with them 35 years. I now live in British Columbia in the Okanagan Valley


----------



## Norrie Linn (Jan 18, 2015)

sparksghgs said:


> To any former students/ R/o's from period 59/60/61 still around ?
> 
> Sparksghgs


Hi I attended the GWC in 1959/60 - The chap who taught us morse was a Mr Fraser and the instructor was a Mr Hansen - I was at sea for 7 years after that and then moved to Canada - My particular Friend was a William Williamson- I has a few rides from CentraL Station in that car. Norrie Linn


----------



## sparksghgs (Jan 18, 2013)

*GWC Radio Officer training 59/60*



Norrie Linn said:


> Hi I attended the GWC in 1959/60 - The chap who taught us morse was a Mr Fraser and the instructor was a Mr Hansen - I was at sea for 7 years after that and then moved to Canada - My particular Friend was a William Williamson- I has a few rides from CentraL Station in that car. Norrie Linn


Hi Norrie,

It would be good to chat via email. I have a photo of a large group of us out front of GWC and maybe you are in it. I also went to Canada where I got into university in Calgary and had a long career in psychology. 

Please respond to Sparksghgs via site system.


----------



## sparksghgs (Jan 18, 2013)

*R/O Blue Funnel/Glen Line 60's*



gcon60 said:


> I was there 1959-61 and then joined Blu Flu for 6 years.


I was Holts 60 - 64. My first deep sea voyage was on the Tantalus which went from Liverpool to Houston Texas then New York and then a complete cir***navigation and back home on the Queen Mary. After I left just couldn't settle down, drove my parents mad, drank too much and wrecked a car so was banished to Canada where I got into University and everything changed...Stayed 26 years now have been in OZ for 22 going back to Scotland this summer first time in all these years.

Where did you do your radio tickets ?


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sparksghgs,

I have removed your email address. This is site policy and for your protection.
Members can contact you via the site system of PM or email then you can disclose your email address as you desire.

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Norrie Lin,

on behalf of the Moderating team welcome to SN. Glad you found your way to the Radio Room.

Hawkey01


----------



## Robin McHood (Apr 11, 2015)

I was there 65/66 but remember few names now though I'm still at sea. GWC started me on a career thats kept me gainfully employed ever since. I had two particular friends Jim Redpath and Tony (Scott??).......?? Who I never saw again once I went to sea. They'd remember a trip up Loch Lomond in Jim's car a freezing night and the best fish and chips ever at Balmaha. I do remember the morse instructor who we were convinced topped up his coffee with a wee livener now and again and sent the most blisteringly fast and accurate morse I ever heard


----------



## Norrie Linn (Jan 18, 2015)

Robin McHood - Is that really your name - I was at sea by 1961 - I am agog to know how you can still be at sea -rergards Norrie Linn


----------



## Robin McHood (Apr 11, 2015)

Norrie Linn said:


> Robin McHood - Is that really your name - I was at sea by 1961 - I am agog to know how you can still be at sea -rergards Norrie Linn


No not my real name, just my online alias. Basically went from being an R/O to being an ETO then on to drilling rigs first as an Instrument Tech and then as Rig Electrician and finally Chief Electrician which parlayed into a move into Diving ships first as Electrician and then Instrument Tech and finally now as ETO again but in a very different world to the old ETO. I'm now a DP Engineer, High Voltage engineer, Control systems specialist, Network Engineer and occasional involvment in design and testing of new builds for my company. The communications side is now all (in our case) triple satellite dishes etc etc.. (but I haven't forgotten my morse code) and yes still in a job at 67 and no sign of my company stopping paying me anytime soon. People like me are rare as hen's teeth these days..


----------



## Norrie Linn (Jan 18, 2015)

*Robin McHood*

Vrey interesting - I moved to Canada in 1967 and spent 30 years in the airline business - I retired and found my self looking at the want adds - By sheer luck or fate I was hired as a casual employee ay the Atlantic PIlotage Authority- The APA is a Crown Corporation that sends pilots to ships - After a couple of years I was made a permanent empl0yee and spent another six years there before retiring again . I used immarsat to contact ships coming to Halifax but generally found contacting ships to be hit and miss. Best wishes Norrie


----------



## Moonship (Sep 2, 2009)

I was at Glasgow Wireless College 59/60, joined MIMCO and spent 3 years at sea, including 2 years Gulf + India and thereabouts on tanker Burmah Emerald - lovely ship. MIMCO then offered me a job in HQ Chelmsford. After 2 years there I went off to university and studied physics & astrophysics and designed scientific satellites for ESA the rest of my working life. Now live in Bristol area. I remember the College very well. MacIntosh the principal...nice man - drove around in a rather splendid Armstrong Siddeley Saphire. Mr Fraser was the old (what am I talking about - I'm OLD now) chap who sat on the large front room and sent us morse. Alice was the girl in the office on the landing on the first floor. Looking back I loved my short period at sea as an RO & also have fond memories of the College. There's now a hole in ground plus motorway at Charing Cross where it used to be.


----------



## Norrie Linn (Jan 18, 2015)

*Glasgow Wireless College*

I was there about 3 years ago and the College building was still there as the office for some semi government organization. I thought MacIntosh drive a Juguar - He picked a few of us up at the train station - I probably met you as I was there at the same time. as 
- The


----------



## gwzm (Nov 7, 2005)

In the early 60s I was friendly with a guy who lived a couple of doors along from Macintosh and his son in Coatbridge. After the Glasgow Wireless College closed, I understand, that some of the equipment like an Oceanspan and other Marconi gear had been relocated to the Macintosh home and their son was driving around in a Jaguar Mk10 which he'd inherited. Later on, in 1970, Mr Macintosh's son was one of the lecturers teaching communication theory for my course at the Coatbridge Technical college where I was studying for HNC Electrical Engineering.
Happy days.


----------



## Bridie (Oct 9, 2006)

My dad went to the Caledonian Wireless College in the 1930s. Would that have been the same college with a name change?

Link: Caledonian Wireless College


----------



## Moonship (Sep 2, 2009)

Norrie Linn said:


> I was there about 3 years ago and the College building was still there as the office for some semi government organization. I thought MacIntosh drive a Juguar - He picked a few of us up at the train station - I probably met you as I was there at the same time. as
> - The


That's interesting. I must look more carefully next time I'm up in Glasgow. I seemed the last time I looked that the entire end of Newton Terrace (correct name?) including where the College was had been sliced off & there was now a hole in the ground plus 'motorway' instead. I came out with a second class PMG but MIMCO arranged for me to sit (at GPO HQ London) for a first class a year later before I went off for a two year stint in the Far East with the Burmah Oil Co. I came back to the College in 1965 to resit my practical to revalidate my ticket so I could go back with MIMCO during university summer vacations, which I did and had a great time for the next 4 years. MacIntosh was still there and was extremely welcoming and helpful. I'm also curious that you say that you were there round about my time. I was there from January 1959 to around October 1960 and remember a number of my fellow students. Give me a clue!


----------



## Norrie Linn (Jan 18, 2015)

I looked about 12 years old - Met my best friend William Williamson there - In my group there was a guy named Peter Morrison who came to class in Highland Dress. I remember the big hole and the motorway but the school was still there - Some kind of Govt Office


----------



## Moonship (Sep 2, 2009)

Norrie Linn said:


> I looked about 12 years old - Met my best friend William Williamson there - In my group there was a guy named Peter Morrison who came to class in Highland Dress. I remember the big hole and the motorway but the school was still there - Some kind of Govt Office


Thanks for reply...I don't remember the names or the Highland dress unfortunately. The people I do remember are Harry Burt, Douglas Walker, Neil MacNeil, Colin Tate, Harry Flavell. There was another chap whose name escapes me but he was a radio ham and drove an old wreck of a car crammed with war surplus radio gear. My name is Hugh Mooney and I probably looked about 12 years old as well!


----------



## Norrie Linn (Jan 18, 2015)

*Norrie Linn*

I think I remember the guy with the old car and the radio equipment.
I think he lived in Bathurst - The chap I mentioned earlier Peter Morrison was quite well to do and owned a seagoing yacht called THE MARY ROSE OF MORNA - Our friend from Bathurst, who was missing a few brain cells sent out a fake SOS from the Mary Rose and there was quite an investigation by the Coast Guard which eventually went no where. Peter was going to work him over but thought better of it. It mike be the same person.


----------



## Golfito (Jan 5, 2017)

I was at Glasgow Wireless College from January or February 1961 to June 1962. Struggling to remember any names but thanks to those who remembered Messrs Macintosh, Bone, Fleming (?). My recollection is that after getting my 2nd Class ticket I took my 1st Class in June 62 and joined the "Golfito" with MIMCo within days of the practical exam and without waiting for the result. Regards Peter (Richardson)


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

Elliot McIntosh closed his Wireless College in 1946 and moved to Glasgow. The College was initially in rented premises at 15 Newton Place, but moved to No.26 when he bought that building a year later. When Elliot died in 1957, his son, Jim, became the owner and, due the lack of students, the College closed in 1966. 

I got my Special and 2nd Class tickets in Dundee and my 1st Class at Leith Nautical.


----------



## calmac94 (Dec 23, 2020)

gwzm said:


> Anyone remember the names of the principal and his son? The son was one of my lecturers at our local technical college where I was studying for HNC Electrical Engineering after I came ashore in '66. The college had closed by that time and apparently the son, who was a next door neighbour of one of my pals, had an Oceanspan and other sundry kit installed at home.
> Happy days,
> gwzm


Hi there, my name is Calum Alexander Macintosh (aged 26). I stumbled across your post whilst searching google for the Glasgow Wireless College. Alexander Elliot Macintosh was the principal, and is my great-grandfather. His son was James Murdoch Macintosh - my Papa. James sadly passed away on 18/11/2020 (aged 90) after having a stroke. 

After closing the wireless college in the late 60s, James worked as a lecturer in electrical engineering at Bell and Coatbridge college before retiring several years ago now. He always had fond memories of the Wireless College and although he never got to see the comments on here, he would have been pleased to see the interest in the College from people who attended has not faded - it is legacy.

If anyone has anymore comments or notes on the Glasgow Wireless College, feel free to share them with me, or alternatively if there is anything further you would like to know about Elliot or James just let me know.

Thank you - Calum.


----------



## calmac94 (Dec 23, 2020)

gwzm said:


> Anyone remember the names of the principal and his son? The son was one of my lecturers at our local technical college where I was studying for HNC Electrical Engineering after I came ashore in '66. The college had closed by that time and apparently the son, who was a next door neighbour of one of my pals, had an Oceanspan and other sundry kit installed at home.
> Happy days,
> gwzm


Hi there, my name is Calum Alexander Macintosh (aged 26). I stumbled across your post whilst searching google for the Glasgow Wireless College. Alexander Elliot Macintosh was the principal, and is my great-grandfather. His son was James Murdoch Macintosh - my Papa. James sadly passed away on 18/11/2020 (aged 90) after having a stroke.

After closing the wireless college in the late 60s, James worked as a lecturer in electrical engineering at Bell and Coatbridge college before retiring several years ago now. He always had fond memories of the Wireless College and although he never got to see the comments on here, he would have been pleased to see the interest in the College from people who attended has not faded - it is legacy.

If anyone has anymore comments or notes on the Glasgow Wireless College, feel free to share them with me, or alternatively if there is anything further you would like to know about Elliot or James just let me know.

Thank you - Calum.


----------



## constance contender (Apr 1, 2021)

Hello John , I was there 57/58 when the morse instructor was Percy May , in fact I was in digs with he and his wife on an address on Maryhill Rd. for most of the period I was there , then I had to move to next door where a lady named Mrs. Lesco lived with her Polish husband 'Johnny' who worked nights shifts only, doing tram maintenance somewhere near by . Mr Mackintosh and Mr. Walker were the theory instructors , Mr Walker had to leave before my 18 months was up as his ticker gave him trouble , he smoked heavily and didn't take any lunch . Percy May was the best morse sender I have ever come across - with the ordinary key that is - Mr walker was good with a natural style that was identifiable . Alice was the typist/clerk lady's name , she was engaged to a R/O I never set eyes on him while there ; Mr. Mackintosh senior stayed in his office all the time when he was there , one never knew if he was in or not ; probably topping up his glass most of the time , we had heard he was a tipster ! . I will close at this point ; there's lots more I could relate if your still around . Robert


----------



## FMcLean (Mar 21, 2015)

I left GWC in '65 and remember waiting outside the room where the exam was to take place, with John MacDonald and John Campbell, when the examiner (Mr. Paul, my certificate says) came up the stairs. He asked what we were doing there and one of the Johns said we were 'just standing around, sir', to which the examiner said, 'great. I'll have a whisky, thanks'.

Just thought I'd pass that on.


----------



## Bill Cowe (10 mo ago)

sparksghgs said:


> To any former students/ R/o's from period 59/60/61 still around ?
> 
> Sparksghgs


Yep, originally from Helensburgh, was at GWC 1960, got my tticket and joined BP tanks. Stayed with them for 8 years then went freelance and eventually joined Maersk line (Danish flag tankers and bulkships) stayed with Maersk for 12 years (best years of my life) and migrated to Oz but still worked for Maersk until the oil glut in the 70s laid up tankers world wide and I was laid off. Worked on Aust ships via the union roster and latterly offshore drillships, construction barges and saturation dive ships until I retired.


----------



## John Hercus (9 mo ago)

calmac94 said:


> Hi there, my name is Calum Alexander Macintosh (aged 26). I stumbled across your post whilst searching google for the Glasgow Wireless College. Alexander Elliot Macintosh was the principal, and is my great-grandfather. His son was James Murdoch Macintosh - my Papa. James sadly passed away on 18/11/2020 (aged 90) after having a stroke.
> 
> After closing the wireless college in the late 60s, James worked as a lecturer in electrical engineering at Bell and Coatbridge college before retiring several years ago now. He always had fond memories of the Wireless College and although he never got to see the comments on here, he would have been pleased to see the interest in the College from people who attended has not faded - it is legacy.
> 
> ...


----------



## sparksghgs (Jan 18, 2013)

gcon60 said:


> I was there 1959-61 and then joined Blu Flu for 6 years.





Bill Miller said:


> *Glasgow wirelss college*
> 
> I attended GWC 57/58. I was a bellboy/ steward on the P&O Arcadia,Stratheden. I had a bursary from Stirlandshire education board, I did not pass my first exam and was getting ready to retry. in a couple of months. The national service wanted me to join the army, I had registered in the wrong place. I went back to the P&O sailed on Strathhaird for awhile. My memories of GWC are faint but Sandy Steel found my name on another web site and we have been in contact. The lad I got to know was Alistair Black he was from Paisley. He joined the US Airforce. One of the instructors I remember was Boy Scout leader and he was making tag out bone. My time was not all wasted at GWC, when I moved to Canada in 59 I joined IBM and was with them 35 years. I now live in British Columbia in the Okanagan Valley



Bill,

We have some common bits here. I was at GWC probably from about 1957 to 1961 ( I was a slow learner, enthusiastic drinker.) I did a few great years with Blue Funnel then came home and was bored so I emigrated to Canada (Toronto) in the 70's Worked as a communications tech ( building huge comms towers) across Alberta for a few years then to Vancouver and via an active enrolment of older experienced potential teachers Did a B.Ed at U of Calgary/Victoria BC , plus an Masters at U Sussex and a good but short career up to English Department head then married an Aussie and have been here in Adelaide for years.

Lots more about my years her in OZ and all good.

Jack Walker Radio ticket dated 22.8. 61 includes 6 months sea service.


----------



## sparksghgs (Jan 18, 2013)

sparksghgs said:


> To any former students/ R/o's from period 59/60/61 still around ?
> 
> Sparksghgs


I'm Jack (John) Walker and have many fond memories of the GWC. One of them was meeting a gorgeous girl in a hairdressing college not far from the GWC. I've already said a lot about my time at GWC but it is now as a retired academic and consultant with Bachelors, Masters, CMC qualifications and most of a PhD degree..yes at 80 still at it.

GWC enable me the critical capability of how to sit down and study, to be able to manage all the the cognitive demands that came with the challenges of high level ship ready morse code. Following my years as a Radio Officer with Blue Funnel I emigrated to Canada becoming academically competent through night school courses. I was ready to head for an academic career which, with degrees from the U of Sussex, the U of Calgary, and U of British Columbia (Victoria,) led to a very successful consultancy career. It was a huge commitment of energy and effort but it eventully paid significant dividends.

So a big thank you for all the excellent R/O training and the maritime experiences and responsibilities on ships while experiencing the world in amazing ports.


----------



## sparksghgs (Jan 18, 2013)

gcon60 said:


> I was there 1959-61 and then joined Blu Flu for 6 years.


 From John (Jack) Walker we must have been on the same group at GWC and also in Blue Funnel at the same time. After a long academic career I ended up in OZ Can you connect with me at: [email protected] ...


----------

